# معلومات عن هندسة البترول



## عـاطـل عـن الأمـل (8 يناير 2011)

هندسة البترول (او ما تعرف بهندسة النفط) 



هو علم يبحث في كيفية تعقب وبحث عت مواطن تواجد النفط . هذا هو اوجز تعريف لها كما ان المهندس في هذا المجال يعمل جاهدا في البحث بالواسائل الحديث وكيفية التعامل مع هذه المعدات.

يغطي منهاج الدراسة الأساسية في أختصاص هندسة البترول أو النفط مواضيع هندسة المكامن وهندسة الحفر وهندسة الأنتاج.
إن مهندسي البترول (النفط) هم العماد الرئيسي لشركات استكشاف وانتاج البترول في جميع الدول المنتجة للبترول في دول العالم. لذا فإن هذه الدول تولي اقسام هندسة البترول اهتماماً خاصاً وتدعم شركات البترول هذه الاقسام بشتى انواع الدعم المادي والمعنوي.

يعتقد كثير من الناس ان مهمة مهندس البترول ان يطلع البر و عنده سيارة هامر و يدور عن البترول و بعد ما يلقاه يجيب الحفارة و يحفر بنفسة ابار البترول:68:



طبعا يمكن يصعق البعض لما اقول لهم ان مهندس البترول ماله أي علاقة بالتنقيب عن النفط لان هذي شغلة الجيوفيزيائيين بالدرجة الاولى و الجيلوجيين بالدرجة الثانية ثم مهندسي البترول بالدرجة الثالثة. و احب ابين للجميع ان مهمتنا – كمهندسين بترول- نحط خطة الحفر و نتابعها مو نشتغل حفارين :10:. و على فكرة مهندس الحفر ممكن يكون مسؤل عن خطة الحفر لبئر في شيبة و هو جالس في مكتبه في الظهران و يقدر يعرف كل اللي صاير في البير و مشاكلة و يوضع الحلول و هو في المكتب عن طريق تقنية (Geosteering).

تعتبر هندسة البترول تطبيقاً لعلوم أساسية كالكيمياء والفيزياء والرياضيات والجيولوجيا لدراسة تدفق الزيت والغاز والماء في المكامن البترولية وطرق إنتاجهم بالإضافة إلى المعالجة السطحية للزيت والغاز والماء المنتج ويقدم برنامج هندسة البترول والذي تم وضع مقرراته تبعاً للمستويات العالمية المتعارف عليها متوازياً لعمليات الحفر والإنتاج وتقييم التكوينات البترولية وهندسة المكامن على وجه الخصوص
لقد تم إرساء أسس هندسة البترول في التسعينات من القرن التاسع عشر في كاليفورنيا. وهناك تم استخدام الجيولوجيين في ربط مناطق إنتاج البترول ومناطق إنتاج الماء من بئر إلى بئر لمنع تسرب الماء إلى داخل مناطق إنتاج البترول. 

ومن هنا جاءت معرفة إمكانية تطبيق التقنية على عمليات تطوير حقول البترول . وفي سنة 1914 أنشأ المعهد الأمريكي لمهندسي التعدين ومعالجة المعادن (AIME) لجنة تقنية خاصة بالبترول . وفي سنة 1957 تم تغير اسم المعهد (AIME) إلى المعهد الأمريكي لمهندسي التعدين ومعالجة المعادن والبترول. 

وتم إدخال مناهج تقنية البترول في جامعة يتسبرج Pa. ، في سنة 1910 وتضمنت مناهج في التطبيقات القانونية والصناعية في البترول والغاز ؛ وفي سنة 1915 منحت الجامعة أول شهادة في هندسة البترول . وفي سنة 1910 أيضاً منحت جامعة كاليفورنيا في بيركلي أول مناهج في هندسة البترول وفي سنة 1915 تم عمل منهج دراسي لمدة أربع سنوات في هندسة البترول . 
وبعد هذه الجهود الرائدة ، انتشرت المناهج المتخصصة في جميع أنحاء الولايات المتحدة وفي البلدان الأخرى . وفي الفترة من 1900 إلى 1920 ركزت هندسة البترول على مشاكل الحفر مثل عمل نقط تغليف لمنع تسرب الماء وتصميم سلاسل أنابيب الحفر وتحسين العمليات الالية للحفر وضخ البئر . وفي العشرينات من القرن الماضي بحث مهندسو البترول عن وسائل لتحسين تطبيقات الحفر وتحسين تصميم البئر باستخدام المقاييس المناسبة للأنابيب وللاختناقات ولحشوات منع التسرب . ولقد صمموا أشكالاً جديدة من المخارج الصناعية ، بصفة مبدئية المضخات ذات القصبة ومخارج الغاز ، ودرسوا كيفية تأثير طرق الإنتاج على النسب بين الغاز والبترول وعلى معدلات الإنتاج . لقد تقدمت تقنية موائع الحفر، وأصبح الحفر الموجه عملية معروفة . 

وأدت الأزمة الاقتصادية الناتجة من الاكتشافات الوفيرة في حوإلى سنة 1930 في حقل تكساس الشرقي العملاق إلى تركيز هندسة البترول على نظام الخزان الكلي ومحتواه من البترول والماء والغاز بدلاً من التركيز على البئر الواحد . وأدت دراسة أفضل المسافات بين الآبار في الحقل بأكمله إلى ظهور مفهوم هندسة الخزان . وأثناء تلك الفترة لم يكن هناك تجاهلاً لاليات الحفر والإنتاج . وزادت معدلات اختراق الحفر بنسبة 100 في المائة تقريباً في الفترة من 1932 إلى 1937. 

وتم إدخال البتروفيزياء ( تحديد مواصفات المائع والصخر ) في أواخر الثلاثينيات من القرن الماضي . وبحلول عام 1940 تم تطوير التسجيل الكهربائي إلى الدرجة التي يمكن بها عمل تقديرات لتشبع صخور الخزان بالبترول والماء . وبعد الحرب العالمية الثانية استمر مهندسو البترول في تطوير تقنيات تحليل الخزان والبتروفيزياء.

ويعتبر الحدث غير العادي في فترة الخمسينيات من القرن الماضي هو ظهور الصناعة البحرية للبترول كتقنية جديدة تماماً . في البداية كان القليل معروفاً عن أمور مثل ارتفاع الأمواج وقوة الأمواج وانضم المتخصصون في علوم البحار والمهندسون البحريون إلى مهندسي البترول ليضعوا مستويات قياسية للتصميم . تحولت زوارق الحفر في الماء الضحل إلى منصات متحركة ثم تحولت إلى زوارق مزودة برافعة وأخيراً تحولت إلى سفن نصف غاطسة وسفن حفر عائمة.

أثناء تطور هندسة البترول نشأت مجالات التخصص التالية : هندسة الحفر وهندسة الإنتاج وهندسة الخزان والهندسة البتروفيزيائية وفي كل تخصص دخل فيه بحرية وظائف من الأقسام الأخرى 
(من الهندسة الميكانيكية والمدنية والكهربية والجيولوجية والكيميائية ) وصلتهم بالموضوع كانت واضحة ؛ ومع ذلك يظل الدور الوحيد لوظائفدس البترول هو أن تتكامل كل التخصصات في نظام فعال للبترول والغاز يجمع بين الحفر .والإنتاج والمعالجة 

لقد كانت هندسة الحفر ضمن التطبيقات الاولى للتقنية في مجال البترول العملي . ووظائف الحفر هو المسؤول عن تصميم تقنيات اختراق باطن الأرض واختيار معدات التبطين والأمان وعن اتجاهات العمليات غالباً . وتتضمن هذه الوظائف فهم طبيعة الصخور لاختراقها والضغوط في داخل هذه الصخور والتقنيات المتاحة للحفر والسيطرة على الخزانات الموجودة تحت الأرض . ولأن الحفر الحديث يتضمن تنظيم مجموعة كبيرة جداً من الآلات والمواد ، تستثمر رؤوس أموال ضخمة ومعلومات عن السلامة والمصلحة العامة ، فيجب أن يكون لدى الوظائفدس مهارات الإشراف .والإدارة والتفاوض 


أما عمل وظائف الإنتاج فيبدأ بعد استكمال البئر بتوجيه اختيار فترات الإنتاج وعمل ترتيبات لمختلف العناصر المكملة ولوسائل التحكم والمعدات . وبعد ذلك يتضمن عمله التحكم في الموائع المنتجة (البترول ، والغاز ، والماء) وقياسها وتصميم وتركيب أنظمة الجمع والتخزين وتوصيل المواد الخام المنتجة ( الغاز والبترول ) لشركات خطوط الأنابيب ولوكلاء النقل الآخرين ، ويتضمن عمله أيضاً عدة أمور مثل منع التآكل ، وأداء البئر ومعالجات التكوين لحفز الإنتاج . وكما في جميع فروع هندسة البترول فإن وظائفدس الإنتاج لا يمكن أن يركز في رؤيته على ما بداخل الحفرة أو على مشاكل معالجة السطح كل منهما على حدة بل لابد أن يلائم الحلول لمشاكل النظام بأكمله من .الخزان والبئر والسطح


ويهتم موظفو دراسة الخزان بفيزياء توزيع البترول والغاز وتدفقهما خلال الصخور المسامية - أي يهتم بالقوى المائية والحرارية والجاذبية وكل القوى الأخرى التي تدخل في نظام الصخر والمائع. إنهم مسؤولون عن تحليل النظام الصخري المائع، وإنشاء .أنماط تصريف للبئر ذات كفاءة عالية ، والتنبؤ بأداء خزان البترول أو الغاز ، وإدخال طرق للحصول على أقصي كفاءة للإنتاج 
ولفهم نظام الصخر والمائع الخاص بالخزان ، يقوم وظائفدسو الحفر والإنتاج والخزان بطلب المساعدة من الوظائفدس البتروفيزيائي أو وظائفدس تقييم التكوين الذي يقدم أدوات وتقنيات التحليل لتحديد خواص الصخر والمائع . فيقيس الوظائفدس البتروفيزيائي السمات السمعية والإشعاعية والكهربية للنظام ..الصخري المائع ويأخذ عينات من الصخور وموائع البئر لتحديد المسامية والنفاذية.

أرجو الإفادة للجميع :76:


منقول للأفادة.


----------



## تولين (10 يناير 2011)

شكـر جزيل على المـــوضوع الــرائع و المميز


----------



## داليا محمود ادم (10 يناير 2011)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## عـاطـل عـن الأمـل (10 يناير 2011)

العفو انساتي ..

أتمنى الافادة للجميع


----------

